# My head is spinning! Need help!!!



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

All the information is so confusing! I want to feed a dry kibble but I cannot for the life of me decide which is best for my dogs and our situation. A little background, please dont judge! My 3 dogs, 2 boxers one of which is overweight and a jack russell have been eating ol Roy dry against my better judgement but my husband insisted it was good enough and he WAS the bread winner. However, we are divorcing and I want something better for my babies! The JR sheds and is itchy and the over weight boxer also sheds quite a bit. I live in a small town and good brands are hard to come by. I do know that I can get taste of the wild and I think Diamond brands. I'm willing to order their food or even drive the hour it would take to get them something better. Also I would like to supplement with eggs, yogurt, and a little pumpkin occasionally. Also need advice regarding switching them over. Thank you so much!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay another Boxer person! The first thing about the one is overweight and shedding immediately makes me wonder about thyroid problems. Have you checked for them?


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes she has been checked. She has Erlichia. She was on prednisone for a while and shortly after started gaining the weight. She also is a food thief. Loves to try and take over the other dogs food bowls unless I'm watching. The ol girl loves to eat :/


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe weight gain is a common side effect of prednisone. Is she off of it now?


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes she is off of it now. Also hubby liked to fed them scraps wayyyy too often.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so it's just all the extras. I totally get that, those big brown eyes looking at you just begging for it. Or the incessant whining at the treat pantry...Gotta love Boxers!

I'd definitely stop the scraps. And I wouldn't feed anything made by Diamond, but that's just me some still do. They had a giant recall and the report on their facility was terrible. 

The good thing here is all you can go is up from Ol' Roy! Are you looking for an all around food for the Boxers as JRT? Do you have a budget?


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes for all 3 dogs. I'm not really sure what the budget will be after the divorce is final. I'm willing to cut expenses in other areas if I have to. I probably need to stick to lower cost for now. Hopefully something with no corn and little grain.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Trust me I wouldn't recommend anything with corn! And I wouldn't recommend anything grain heavy. What stores do you have? Tractor Supply, PetSmart, Petco?


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tractor supply about 30 mins away..that's very do-able, was just there today. Pets mart is an hour away.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok. Agway? I forgot about that. Any family owned pet stores?


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Never even heard of agway and no family owned stores. Just a Walmart and a grocery store. We have a farm co-op here that sells TOTW. That it...sad I know! However I'm looking to move to Destin Florida this spring and get out of this hick town!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I found Blue Buffalo at Tractor Supply. I fed Wilderness until we switched to raw and he did fine on it. He'd been on Blue his entire life. He was on the large breed puppy and then adult, then Wilderness Salmon.


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok I'll check to see if they carry either one of those. One more question.... Did you feed twice a day or just once and I'm assuming I should feed the amount reccommended on the bag?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I will always feed at least twice a day, at least with large or bloat prone dogs. Something about it just doesn't seem smart in my mind to not. 

And just to clarify Wilderness is Blue's grain free line. Here's their website-www.bluebuff.com

And I had to feed more, but Duke is also intact which can effect it. He ate a little over 4 cups a day, about 1,748 kcals.


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you! You've been so helpful!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

You're Welcome, no problem! By the way Welcome and stick around! Join a Boxef forum if you haven't either, they're great!


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! There a dog groomer here that sells it!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Places like that are normally great places to find good food. I'd check them out and see what else they have.

It might be more expensive there though, just warning.


----------



## Jaimie46 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm going to check it out tomorrow. I'll have to weigh the difference. It may even out if I don't have to drive a ways to get it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Trust me I wouldn't recommend anything with corn! And I wouldn't recommend anything grain heavy. What stores do you have? Tractor Supply, PetSmart, Petco?


Please provide scientific evidence why corn is bad, especially when it comes to allergies and digestibility. Also please define what "grain heavy" is and how one determines this by reading the label. I think on both counts you won't be able to do this.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a list of other foods to consider. The ones at the top of the list are ones I'm currently considering for my dog, the ones at the bottom I have tried with my dog. The only one I would not suggest is Iams, I do not like their ingredient profile.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhiaLREJEwO_dDFoajItOE5wRHlNYldRMGRJVGJHSGc#gid=0


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the Annamaet Laura.

Wow, I really didn't care for anything from Tractor Supply  And, I am not usually that picky... to the original poster, can you have something shipped? Many online companies have coupons and free shipping at times... is that an option?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> Here's a list of other foods to consider. The ones at the top of the list are ones I'm currently considering for my dog, the ones at the bottom I have tried with my dog. The only one I would not suggest is Iams, I do not like their ingredient profile.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhiaLREJEwO_dDFoajItOE5wRHlNYldRMGRJVGJHSGc#gid=0


Good to see Horizon on your list there  You should give Legacy a try. Give ample time to transition and I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Please provide scientific evidence why corn is bad, especially when it comes to allergies and digestibility. Also please define what "grain heavy" is and how one determines this by reading the label. I think on both counts you won't be able to do this.


Could I? Yes. Will I? No, because I'm tired of people like you trying to start arguments. We've had two locked threads in one day and that's ridiculous so I'm not even going to start anything.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Kibblelady said:


> I like the Annamaet Laura.
> 
> Wow, I really didn't care for anything from Tractor Supply  And, I am not usually that picky... to the original poster, can you have something shipped? Many online companies have coupons and free shipping at times... is that an option?


It's all the "hunting dog" kind of foods. Of course no offense to those who hunt and feed good food. I was surprised they even had Blue there!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This thread is not going to be about corn in dog food. Don't even think about taking it there. If you want to argue about corn in dog food....start a new thread. I'm tired of people's innocent threads just looking for help turning into a giant mess where the advice is hard to find. While some heated debates can be filled with great information, that hasn't been the trend lately. 

Consider this EVERYONE'S first warning.

ETA: I've already moved several posts.....please don't make me do it again.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Do you have any feed stores in the area? You might want to check out Nutri-source, I think its around $37-40 for 33 lb bag and the company hasn't had any recalls. \

I think a lot of people also like Fromm Classics since its reasonably priced.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Good to see Horizon on your list there  You should give Legacy a try. Give ample time to transition and I don't think you will be disappointed.


I might just. I'm so stick of switching Tess's food but I am not comfortable feeding food that sources ingredients from China. So we will be switching yet again, hopefully for the last time.


----------



## Rakuwoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Diamond brands, including a taste of the wild have been recalled. I order from mrchewy online, shipping is free! I have an Akita and feed him Acana. I was using A Taste of the Wild till it was recalled. If I had known it was made by diamond I never would have ordered it!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

To the OP: you said you'd order food, didn't you? If yes, how much are you looking to spend? I can think of a few that I'd recommend but don't want to recommend til I know.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Where was my post moved to? I can't find where it was moved, I don't recall it being about corn? I think it was about "grain heavy?"


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Kibblelady said:


> Where was my post moved to? I can't find where it was moved, I don't recall it being about corn? I think it was about "grain heavy?"


Anything considered irrelevant or that could stary something was moved.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Umm moved where? I would like a copy of that post to start a new thread....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kibblelady said:


> Umm moved where? I would like a copy of that post to start a new thread....


Moved to the moderation forum. I will PM you the post.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

It's in a mod only part. We can't get to it.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Moved to the moderation forum. I will PM you the post.



Thanks Natalie  Didn't want to try and remember it lol


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

DaViking said:


> Good to see Horizon on your list there  You should give Legacy a try. Give ample time to transition and I don't think you will be disappointed.


What do you think about the amicus version? They say its designed with small dogs in mind.


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> I might just. I'm so stick of switching Tess's food but I am not comfortable feeding food that sources ingredients from China. So we will be switching yet again, hopefully for the last time.


We're you meaning that Horizon sources ingredients from China or do you mean your current dog food brand does? Just curious because I've been thinking of trying Horizon Legacy...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

While I don't have personal experience to draw from, I've had several folks who come to my doggy daycare make the switch to Nutri Source in light of the latest Diamond recall, and it's gotten really positive feedback. It's decent quality, and really reasonably priced, seems to be a great bang-for-your-buck type food from a reliable company.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

skadoosh said:


> We're you meaning that Horizon sources ingredients from China or do you mean your current dog food brand does? Just curious because I've been thinking of trying Horizon Legacy...


Horizon use zero China ingredients.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> While I don't have personal experience to draw from, I've had several folks who come to my doggy daycare make the switch to Nutri Source in light of the latest Diamond recall, and it's gotten really positive feedback. It's decent quality, and really reasonably priced, seems to be a great bang-for-your-buck type food from a reliable company.


NutriSource is definitely on my list and the OP may want to consider it because its a very reasonably priced dog food. Because my dog is trying to keep her figure, I worry about the high kcal/cup (its 473 in comparison to the food she's on 370)...Now I know in the other post everyone said to worry more about carbs but idk she finally lost weight with the low kcal/cup...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

skadoosh said:


> We're you meaning that Horizon sources ingredients from China or do you mean your current dog food brand does? Just curious because I've been thinking of trying Horizon Legacy...


My dog is currently on Nutrisca. Horizon does not source ingredients from china.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> What do you think about the amicus version? They say its designed with small dogs in mind.


Never tried Horizon Amicus myself. I think Amicus is the most expensive one of them to feed though.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I'm going to go with the pulsar, because its low glycemic index and I think its little less rich than the legacy (though I prefer the legacy as far as ingredients go)...


----------

